# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  يارب طمني على غالي غاب... مسجات

## احلى البشر

الســّلآم عليـــّكم ورحمــة الله
/
/
هذهـ بعـض المســجَّآت اعجبــتني وأحببتـ ان انقلها لــكم
اتمنى تنــال اعجــابـكمّ..
/
/




وربّي مابكت عينـي على شي فقـدته وراح 
وربي مانزل دمعـي ولو حتّى على شاني 
وربي ماشـعرت بيوم صَدري ضاق بي أو صاح 
كثر ماضـاق هالمرّه وصاح حرمـاني 
وربي ماعـرفت ان الدّموع اذا بكيـت ارماح 
الا بعد منهو غيابه حيل بكــَّـــــــاني
/
/

ما عاد لي حيله علـى ملك الأشَواق 
مشَاعري و أشواق قلبي ملكَوني 
الشّوق بلوى و الشّوق صار سرّاق 
ويمّكـ أحاسيـــّس المحبه دعَـوني 
مشتاق لك مشتاق مشتاق مشتاق 
لكن ظـــروفي عن لقاكـ ابــعدوني
/
/

يـا رب طمنـِّي علـى غالي غَـاب 
إبطى و أنا اللّي مـا أتحمّـل غيابـه 
في غيبته ما شفـت راحة و لا طَـاب 
لي في حياتـي شـئ كلـش تشَابـه 
هو مطلبَي من دنيتي أغلـى الأحبَـاب 
و هو ضحكتي جعلَـي فـِداه بشبابـه 
و أن كنت ابكـتب حِزني اليوم بكتَـاب 
بكَتب له العنـوان دمَعـة غيابـهـ

/
/

كلّ اللي يكفيني بعمري لحظتين 
لحظة أشوفكـ و أختنق من عبرتي 
ولحظة أبادلكـ الحنَين 
و أشتاق لأحلَـى لحظتينـ 
و أشتاق أنا في هالحَياة لكلمتين 
كلمةأحبّك ....نفسها بس مرّتين
/
/

حآكني بأقـوى تعآبيرالكَـلام 
لِـلفرح باسلوب تكفى دلِّـني 
وضمّني بأدفى مراسـيل الغرام 
ومن شـتات الوقت يمّكـ لمّــني 
خلّني طفلٍ على صدرك ينــام 
غير قـــربك يالغلا مآهمني
/
/

محـبوب روحـي منكـ روحـي عليَلـه 
ارفق تـرى قلبي مـن الشّـوق مبلـي 
مجـنون في روحكـ وروحـكـ بخيلَـه 
انـت الهَنـا والشّقـا والتّعـبـ لـي 
مدري دريت انـّك معـي كـل ليلـة 
او اني اشوفـك مَعـي بيـن أهلــي 
ان غبت عنّي فيـكـ روحـي علَيلـه 
وان جيت لكـ خذني على قـدّ عقلـي
/
/

تقبلووووو خالص تحياتي اختكم
احلى البشر

----------


## دمعه حزن

*السلام عليكم*

*اهلاً بك يا احلى البشر وبمشاركاتك العطره*

*ألف شكر لك على المسجات الروعه ..*

*يسلموا على هالذوق الحلو ..*

*ما ننحرم منك ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## hope

تسلمي احلى البشر على الطرح

----------


## العنود

_مشكوووووره خيتووو_
_((احلى البشر))_
_يعطيك ربي العافيه على المجهود_
_مع اعذب تحياتي اختك العنود_

----------


## أمل الظهور

مسجات حلوة 

مشكور 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## كا ديتهم

يسلمو مسجات روووووووووعه وحلوووووووين

----------


## صعب انساك

مرحبا 000ماشاء الله المسجات وايد حلللللللللللللوووووووووه الله يعطيك العافبة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

مسجاات رااائعه .. يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

تسلم ايدينك ..

بنتظار جيددك ..

كل المودة

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

تسلمي علمسجات الحلوه 
عن جد حلوين 
مشكوره

----------


## ليالي

شكررراً لأحلى البشر

خلينا نشوف كل جديد منك

أختك،،
ليالي

----------


## احلى البشر

مشكووررين على مروركم

وردودكم الاحلى

تحياتي احلى البشر

----------


## صمت الجروح

تسلمي عالمسجات الروعه

ربي يعطيكِ العافيه


بانتظار الجديد


صمتـ الجروح .......

----------


## براءة روح

يسلمووووو

ربــي يعطيكِ الف عافيه...

بأنتظار الجديد..؟؟

تحياتي.. براءة روح

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

مسجات في غاية الروعه
يسلموووووووووووا

الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## احلى البشر

مشكورين حبايبي

على مروركم
تحياتي اختك
احلى البشر

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يسلمووو يا احلى البشر

حلوين موووت 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ابوخيط

ألف شكر لك يا أحلى البشر على المسجات الحلوة وعساك دوم عالقوة

----------

